# Missing Toe Nails



## Kerry78

Ive noticed that my newbie "Missy" is missing 2x of her Nails it looks like she has lost them when she was a chick or something perhaps her parents nibbled them? 

I just wanted to know if she could be fine without them in
my cage getting about etc? or would i have to specially get some special perches for her 

she seems obsessed with the swing wont come of it at all I guess she has no problem clinging lmao 

btw anyone elses birds missing toes nails? :blink:


----------



## srtiels

I saw you other posting with a pix of Missy...she is a beauty 

If she is getting around good in the cage and keeping her balance well while on the swing she should be fine.


----------



## atvchick95

I have several missing toes, or the toe nail goes Straight up instead of curving down 

none have problems 

I have tiels missing toes , budgies, a Quaker, a Quaker with a toenail that goes upwards more then it does down wards 

I also have a conure missing all toes on one foot and a toe or 2 on the other foot - doesnt stop her at all

oh and i have a love bird with a back toe that faces forwards - wouldn't know it to watch her and you have to really look hard to notice it


----------



## Bea

Snickers has been missing a toenail since he hatched. Doesn't affect him in any way.


----------



## Tieltale

Sammy has a missing toenail... 2 were nipped off by parents in the nest. One is growing back but there is no sign of the end one growing anytime soon.


----------



## Kerry78

So do they grow back if it's gone on since the bird was abused by the parents?
im beginning to think this is the case cos Missy is far to tame,
im being dive bombed for my breakfast, cakes and she thinks my head is a perch lol
ive got one crazy bird here!

im beginning to wonder if she is more intrested in human food will she not like the Cockatiel food she is so skinny and needs to fatten up


----------



## zukesss

my neighbours have a cockatiel and when he escaped out of the cage he landed on the amazons cage long story short he lost all his nails on his left foot and hes 15 years old and he is doing fine soo im sure that missy is okai plus she is a real cutie


----------



## ladyeagle

our Nemo has a finger missing since we got her, she has some problems balancing on on leg (the poorly one) but otherwise she compensates with her beak fine. I don't think would be a problem


----------



## heatheri004

i know there are so many stories on here already, and no, it doesnt hurt the birds at all...but i wanted to chime in on my birdies!

i had a cockatial that lost a toenail due to a quaker attacking him...and i also have a finch with a toe completely gone. finches have 3 talons front, 1 back...she lost the back one and has no problems at all. birds adapt, especially if you look in the wild, you'll even see birds with one entire foot missing, and they still make it.


----------



## Kerry78

Thanks guys you have done me under concerned now then,
just gotta make her put some weight on do petshops not feed birds or sumat? :?


----------



## Kerry78

On further checking Missy is missing her long foot well she only has half of it I guess she was born like it or something chewed it off :/


----------



## Renae

Toe nails don't grow back from what I was told by the Avian Vet I go to. 

When Charlie lost one of his nails I asked her and she replied with 'big fat no'.


----------



## Kerry78

well one may grow back but I doubt it 
her long toe is really short but she can get anywhere in the
cage and has no trouble


----------



## Fairydust125

When i was younger my cockatiel used to sit on top of doors. One time he was on my mother's closet door and she didnt know and he closed it and got his toenail. It fell off, but it ended up growing back. I think though, in some cases they dont grow back.


----------



## Kerry78

Woah I bet your where in panick station when he got caught 
im glad he didn't loose much more then his nail!!!! 

when I take Missy to the vet i'll ask if her nail will grow back,
im really touching wood cos I don't want non of them to go the vet tbh !!!


----------



## Kerry78

Teallie has discovered Missy's weakness in her toes and I think has been pecking at them, come home much earlier to discover her foot was up, on close inspection she had 2 little bites, she has been creeping up on Teallie's perch which he's isn't fond of sharing at night...

is there anything I can do to prevent her toes being bitten?

i'll bath her feet everyday with the Aloe and tell the boys to leave her and point fingers at them hope it works


----------



## Mythara

Pecking her feet is probably nothing to do with her missing toe nails. All our birds do it to each other to force them to move away along the perch. I don't really think there's anything you can do, other than separating them, or maybe getting a bigger cage/more perches would help.


----------



## Kerry78

Im unsure if she has been bittenby them cos ive not seen the boys bite her at all,
ive been watching them all day and nothing.

perhaps she has pricked herself with her own nails or hurt her foot by falling of the perch,
imtotally unsure what has happened all I know was she was walking around fine before I left and when I came home she had one foot up!

she has lost alot of skin on her foot ive bathe'd it and it seems to be turning into a scab!
i'll do this twice a day if it hasn't ccleaned up abit by friday i'll take to the vet!

I would love a even bigger cage,
I looked at the Penthouse one but I thought it was not very good too low and the top is only little and you know how tiels love to gather at the top?!


----------

